# shattered gear case on b1750hst



## mattbatson

so, little history first....
bought this tractor sight unseen from Noonday tractor auction a DBA under J&K tractor sales/auction based out of Flint, TX and had it shipped to my home in Florida (by the way, I do believe that Brandon, the owner of noonday, did not know about this problem, and he has offered to send me 500 bucks for my troubles...which I accepted of course)

At the time I realized the risk, but the price was better than anything else i could find.

As it turns out, me seeing it in person probably wouldnt have made any difference whatsoever...

Intermittently, the starter wouldnt turn over the engine. The solenoid would click, like it wanted to turn, but wouldnt.
so, a hit with a pipe and bang off it would go...
then it would be several starts before seizing up again.
So, I pull off all the side engine panels for a closer look and I find that the top, where the gear case meets the engine, is separated and in fact the gear case itself is cracked with a big peice missing...
pics are tough because it is hard to see/get down there...

tractor :: 012-1.jpg picture by mattbatson - Photobucket

The top four mount bolts are either missing or not connected due to the fact that the bellhousing of the gear case is shattered there.
you can stick your finger down there...if you could get your hand down there.

I'll have better pics after I remove the fuel tank (which isnt going to be all that easy either).

So, looks like the entire tractor needs to be disassembled.

so, local kubota dealer says they would have to split the tractor in half (whatever that means) and remove the engine...and would be at least 20 hrs at 75 bucks per hour.

so, looks like I'm gonna be tearing this sucker apart by myself 

that gear case part is 3K new, and there are only two available..both in CA

My plan is to hopefully avoid buying new, and to take this gear case into a metal fab shop and get them to do some magic. Since the gear case seal against the engine doesnt need to be able to seal in fluid or air, I think we will be able to figure something out. I do plan to own this tractor forever, and to pass it on to my son...but 3K is too much for us to drop on this tractor right now.

of course, this is probably a month away, as it is going to take me a while to get everything apart


----------



## Thomas

Dang..Ouch,not good start for tractor owner.
Hope your up and running less time and not so costly.


----------



## mattbatson

Thomas said:


> Dang..Ouch,not good start for tractor owner.
> Hope your up and running less time and not so costly.


yeah, it is going to be a good "getting to know my tractor time" :dazed:

It is too bad that the previous owner of this tractor did such damage, and then tried to conceal it and sell it.

If I didnt have a soul, I would do the same thing unchin:

However, I'm planning on sticking it out.
I think there is a possibility that the frame may be bent...that the tractor may have been dropped onto a rock or something...this would cause the engine and gear case to want to separate`
when I dig deeper, I'll know more.

even if the fram is bent, I think I can get it straightened by a shop...we'll see


----------



## Thomas

Bent frame to boot..sure hope the front loader okay if one...no snapping/cracking etc. sounds.


----------



## mattbatson

disconnected this clamp here on both sides
and then...










and then this little bolt here










and it all comes off

I keep looking at this thing here and wondering what it is?










another pic


----------



## mattbatson

Thomas said:


> Bent frame to boot..sure hope the front loader okay if one...no snapping/cracking etc. sounds.


i dont know if the frame is bent...i was thinking there is a possibility considering the damage to the gear case it would seem that something pretty traumatic happened...like dropping it off a small cliff or something 

so far as the fel, it seemed to work fine (keep in mind i'm no expert), although one thing i did notice was that were the arms cleared the fel frame as they went up and down...there was a lot of room (maybe 4 inches or so) on the left side, but only half an inch on the other side....all of which would indicate it might be slightly bent.

I would think that can be fixed also, if it needs to be, in the future.

again, I could come up with some colorful words to describe the type of person who would pass on for sale a tractor that he did this to...but there is no need, as we all already know 

he just better watch his six, cause karma is a bitch


----------



## Thomas

Does the locking rear end engage easy?


----------



## mattbatson

Thomas said:


> Does the locking rear end engage easy?



you know, I never tried it out.
It said in the manual to only use it when going in a straight line, and I just never got around to using it.
the lever does move fine up and down (down at your left foot on mine).

i imagine I wont be trying that out with it running for quite some time...until I fix the gear case and get it all together I guess.

does that bear some indication of a bad situation/condition?


----------



## mattbatson

[ame=http://youtu.be/TSa1VpDOg9M]Kubota B1750 Tractor with Loader - YouTube[/ame]

i happened onto a "for sale" youtube video of my very own tractor.


I was trying to keep my 2.5 yr old entertained for a couple of minutes, and he loves anything with tractors or big trucks in it...so I pulled up youtube and typed in kubota tractor.

the very first video I clicked on was from a Mcgrew equipment corp. of a b1750 for sale.

So, I'm looking at the guy work the tractor through it's motions to show everyone how well the tractor worked , when I noticed it had a bushhog FEL just like mine.
Then I noticed the tires were the same, and it had the same little golf balls installed on the Hyd levers for the FEL, and the bucket was identical with the same bends and hooks, and the taillights on the left was loose and turned around and the reflector under it was missing the plastic cover...etc.

then I looked up Mcgrew equipment, and sure enough they are in Seven Valleys, PA which is where the dealer I bought it from purchased it.

What are the odds eh?

And I'm watching the video and saying to myself "Damn, that tractor looks like it runs GREAT!" 

I really hope my posts on here helps another newbie like myself when they are looking to buy their own new "old" tractor....

Lesson learned is that there is always the possibility of something else lurking underneath the surface...something that may be very difficult to diagnose from a quick 15 min evaluation in the dealers parking lot. 
__________________


----------



## Thomas

You are correct about working locking rear end.
Seen heard some don't use locking rear end right and in time a real mess inside tranny...fingers cross not so in your case.

You tube...what are the odds,almost make one want to post update on the tractor.


----------



## mattbatson

Thomas said:


> You are correct about working locking rear end.
> Seen heard some don't use locking rear end right and in time a real mess inside tranny...fingers cross not so in your case.
> 
> You tube...what are the odds,almost make one want to post update on the tractor.


post an update on youtube...now that is an idea.

might just do that


----------



## mattbatson

worthington used parts supply has found the part and says it is 675 plus shipping.

they say that the clutch housing is part of the gear case, but only a part of it.

this may mean I can just remove this part of the gear case, and leave the rest of the case alone.


----------



## mattbatson

finally got it into the garage










have it up on wheel casters to make it easy to move around

working on getting the dash off, then will be going from there


----------



## mattbatson

finally got the dash and tank off...been busy chasing an electrical problem on one of my cars....

video instead of pic's cause the wife had the camera...

[ame=http://vimeo.com/31397544]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Thomas

My word talk about abuse.
Wonder how much action tractor seen since wide open crack and what extras maybe inside.

Have you consider a complete over haul?


----------



## mattbatson

Thomas said:


> My word talk about abuse.
> Wonder how much action tractor seen since wide open crack and what extras maybe inside.
> 
> Have you consider a complete over haul?


yeah, there seems to be some real idiots out there running these things 

I am going to replace or repair the gear case...wont know for sure until I get it off.

then clutch assembly and universal joints, maybe the rear engine seal if leaking, etc.
I dont know for certain what I will replace until I get it all apart.

will post up more pics as I continue with disassembly.


----------



## mattbatson

Okay, did some work tonight in the garage...

Okay, so it seems, for some reason, the previous owner had done some welding on the FEL frame. In this picture, you see where part of the FEL bolts to the clutch cover (which is what I'm taking off and replacing). Not sure why this is, but may be related somehow to whatever catastrophic event may have happened...who knows exactly what.










Below, you can see the other side is not welded...just relying on the factory bolts to secure it...










I also found a crack on the FEL frame on the passenger side that will need to be welded up (since I am removing this frame anyways, it shouldnt be a big deal)










and another shot










here I am removing a couple of hyd hoses that are really hard to get to normally, but are exposed with all the stuff I've taken off....so they were both a little old looking and I'll be putting new hoses on there...



















and here I am beginning to remove the power steering box (still so happy that I have power steering, cause I thought it was a manual box when I bought it)...disconnect the hardline










and then the soft line....and every hyd hose disconnected gets some black duct tape to keep out the debris...










Ran out of time, but just need to get the tie rod, or whatever it is called, disconnected and the power steering box should just pull off the clutch cover.

Then I'll start removing the FEL frame....

cheers ! edro:


----------



## Thomas

If not to late or to much disconnected,maybe power washer or good air hose to get rid of the grim etc...may come in handy when putting back together of finding (hope not) more damage.


----------



## mattbatson

Thomas said:


> If not to late or to much disconnected,maybe power washer or good air hose to get rid of the grim etc...may come in handy when putting back together of finding (hope not) more damage.



hey, yeah i thought about doing that too.
I go out to work on it, and I'm so anxious to get it apart, that I always forget.
Maybe today....

I'll tell you what, the original gray paint on the clutch cover is in amazingly good shape...still has the gloss and everything....once I get it washed you'll see


----------



## mattbatson

got the power steering off...










and also found this...










this is at the rear of the clutch cover, just before the seat.

The more I see and dig, the more damage I find 

next is stuff like the foot steps and pedals, FEL , etc...with other honey do list stuff, and the 2 yr old to watch, I have to find little bits of time where I can.
I'll keep ya posted


----------



## Thomas

Indeed A+ for your efforts on this project.


----------



## mattbatson

and I'm just getting started Bye

but yeah, it helps that I enjoy working on stuff...but dont tell the wife 

I got her believing it is work and counts towards the honey do list


----------



## mattbatson

spent the last week planning our trip up to our recently purchased 10 acres of future retirement homestead up in the mountains of western NC...near asheville.

the land is mostly overgrown...with lots of kudzu and those annoying rose thorn bushes.

Since the tractor is getting rebuilt, we rented a bobcat (which had a kubota engine no less :lmao...and man was that thing great. Lots of power, and those tracks were great for grip. The hydraulics on it were much , much beefier than my little kubota.
Man was that thing built solid...really heavy gauge steel everywhere

It may have spoiled me a little.

Spent 4 days clearing and building a road out to the back of the property.

One thing we found was a tree stand and deer feeder on our property.

I'm wondering how to handle this. I'm not against hunting or guns in any way...in fact I participate in both. However, I dont really want a hunter driving deer off my property or stray bullets flying overhead.

I didnt remove them, and was thinking of putting up a sign asking the owner to please remove them as this is private property....What do ya think?

below is me in the bobcat










the driveway up to our property...only one other property past ours.










the 2.5 yr old

















the property gets really good sun exposure, which can be a problem in the mountains....we hope to run off grid solar power some day









So, back down in florida and will be getting back to the project tomorrow Bye


----------



## mattbatson

lots of little things need to be disconnected to separate the clutch cover from the engine and tranny...


















































































here is a pic of all the different kinds of bolts the previous owner used to try and patch up the clutch cover...pulled these out of where it bolts to the engine.










also, great news, the dealer, Noonday tractor out of Flint Tx sent me the 500 dollar check. He certainly didnt have to do it, but he did...and it will really help take the sting out of buying a new clutch cover.
next I plan to disconnect the driveshafts...


----------



## mattbatson

so picked up some paint from the kubota dealer...










some peices out getting cleaned...










one of the tins getting prepped for paint...










have to disconnect the front driveshaft










but will do the main driveshaft first...as the cotter pin is easier to get to, lol










darn cotter pin isnt coming out easily....had to take a punch with some hammer tapping.










finally got it out...










draining all the hyd oil...










have to remove this adjuster thingy that has a spring connected to one end...










hyd oil filter coming off...










one of my painted bits...










need to get the front driveshaft disconnected, along with a couple more hyd lines, then a couple of other things.


----------



## mattbatson

got some more done....
disconnecting another hydraulic line...









then this...










nother hydraulic line...

















main brace attachment for FEL...









here I took some time to do some aesthetics, you can see the difference between restored/painted tin and original...will have original stickers/emblems on order from dealer soon too










check out this one...nice










more control rods to disconnect










Didnt get a shot, but got the starter off too....
I'm just about ready to stick a jackstand under the engine and unbolt the clutch cover for separation.


----------



## Thomas

Indeed you have patients w/outstanding attitude looking for the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## mattbatson

Thomas said:


> Indeed you have patients w/outstanding attitude looking for the light at the end of the tunnel.


thx,
I just dont want to give up on this little tractor...i think saving it is kinda something I need to do right now...as corny as that sounds.
plus my 2.5 yr old helps work on it every so often


----------



## kenerickson

mattbatson said:


> thx,
> I just dont want to give up on this little tractor...i think saving it is kinda something I need to do right now...as corny as that sounds.
> plus my 2.5 yr old helps work on it every so often



Not corny at all! You will end up with a great little tractor and helped others out with your pictorial thread, not to mention the time spent with you little one.


Ken


----------



## mattbatson

started to split it today....

i put jackstands under the engine. I jacked it up about a half inch, then lowered onto the stands
then put a jack under the clutch cover










then i went behind the tractor and tugged on the 3point










lots of little gouges on the outside of pressure plate










lots of metal debris in bellhousing










yep, missing finger or two


----------



## Thomas

What a shame,last owner should never ever be allow to own another tractor.


----------



## mattbatson

Thomas said:


> What a shame,last owner should never ever be allow to own another tractor.


yeah, I dont know if it was a mixture of lack of intelligence or laziness...but I would have to agree with you.
Or, it was a case of the tractor being loaned out to somebody, and that somebody didnt know or care about how to run a tractor and it went without maintenance and finally ended up in a ditch somewhere?

I'll never know edro:

oh yeah, the hst filter was really bad...huge chunks of metal all over it. I just hope none of these got into the hst, as replacing stuff inside that can get expensive fast according to the dealer mechanic.


----------



## mattbatson

so when I pull the pressure plate, not only does one of the 12mm bolts break off in the flywheel, but the entire pressure plate disintegrates in my hands as it comes off.



















seems also like the flywheel bolts are chamfered by the center of the pressure plate knocking around loose as the motor ran...I dont think the insides of these bolts are supposed to be like this?


















So I may be replacing the flywheel bolts, lol

I was planning on taking it off anyways as I wanted to check the rear engine seal and replace it while in here. There is a bit of oil/grease in there anyways, so I bet it is leaking some.

so I went to the dealer and spent 300 dollars on new pressure plate, clutch, throw out bearing, seals behind throw out bearing, and a little spring...figured I would replace anything that looks like a wear item while I'm doing all this.

need to go back and order flywheel bolts and rear engine seal too.

more updates soon..but need to do the timing belt on the 4runner this weekend, so might be a few days before I can get back to the tractor


----------



## mattbatson

so, back from vacation and hitting the tractor hard now...
ordered a new clutch, pressure plate, release bearing, some springs and seals too...about 330 bucks for everything.




























using an impact wrench to get the flywheel bolts off...










it is a little dirty, and will be cleaned up before reinstalling flywheel...and I noticed that the rear main seal doesnt seem to be leaking.










I'm wondering if I should replace the rear main. I worry that it may take a couple of try's...damaging a seal or two, before I get it in right. 
Sometimes those things can be a pain.
on the other hand, I'm in there already, so it makes sense to just do it....

guess I'll do it, 

flywheel is at the machine shop getting turned and getting the pressure plate bolt that i broke off in it removed.
Should be about a hundred bucks total


----------



## mattbatson

got the engine flex plate removed...and cleaned everything up a bit










took the flexplate to the driveway for a good cleaning










and i immediately find that it is bent










and that it is cracked










and here










the cracks go all the way through and are on the backside also.

Notice the bolt holes were the stress riser and the cracks propogated from them outward. I also noticed that the factory apparently used those crappy lock washers, and if you look closely you can see the scarring left in the flexplate from the lockwashers. Of course this scarring creates stress risers and a weakpoint.
Lockwashers are a poor engineering design, but I see the factory bolts have them attached, so might have no choice when i go to reattach the flex plate.

Sooooo, I called the dealer and it is a 100 bucks for a new flexplate, so I ordered one...sigh 

Just keep telling myself that this will be a heirloom item for my son to enjoy, and that it will all be worth it someday, lol


----------



## Thomas

After you complete this project,you shouldn't have problem getting Kubota tech job anywhere.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

You're doing a great job, very professional like! Just wondering at what point did you consider "the point of no return"?  Strange to search deeper and find more trouble, but look back to see what you have accomplished. That must be the driving force that pushes you on.  Well at least you will know how much it costs to build it, "One piece at a time"! :lmao: Just kidding my friend, we're all rooting for ya!  So what does the missus think about all this? Makes it a little easier when you got their support. Bye


----------



## mattbatson

Thomas said:


> After you complete this project,you shouldn't have problem getting Kubota tech job anywhere.


there you go!
I could add this thread to my resume


----------



## mattbatson

BelarusBulldog said:


> You're doing a great job, very professional like! Just wondering at what point did you consider "the point of no return"?  Strange to search deeper and find more trouble, but look back to see what you have accomplished. That must be the driving force that pushes you on.  Well at least you will know how much it costs to build it, "One piece at a time"! :lmao: Just kidding my friend, we're all rooting for ya!  So what does the missus think about all this? Makes it a little easier when you got their support. Bye




yeah, she is fine with it, which does help a lot.
and I actually do enjoy doing this at some level...if I didnt, I would just slap it together, only fixing the stuff that is needed to get it running again...but I'm really looking to restore this tractor to like new condition.
thx


----------



## mattbatson

ok, took delivery of my 700 dollar used clutch cover today...
rusty from sitting in some salvage yard in alabama for many years...



















took it to get sandblasted and is now sitting in coat of Ospho as there was still some rust that the sandblaster missed...I may take it back to have them hit it again, as the inside has a few spots still. I have other things off the tractor needing blasting, so will take them in too.










my brand new flexplate...shiny 










bought some paint from lowes for the dark grey on the clutch cover...I think they matched it up pretty well, and got a half gallon for 26 bucks as opposed to 35 for a pint at kubota.
plan to apply with a paint brush










I removed the rear main seal/carrier, and started scraping off the old gasket material...takes two paper gaskets and then the main seal itself..










I noticed on the inside of the crank hole there is a rubber gasket thing that looks like it has seen better days...not sure what it does, but will look up in the manual and call the dealer about it tomorrow.










moving along...need to pick up the pace or it is never going to get done, ha ha


----------



## mattbatson

now, I thought about some RTV on the perimeter of the rubber oil seal...the surface that seats within the carrier that it rides in...pics here
here is how I removed the old seal









now here is the new seal as it would go into the case that carries it...









here is the new seal sitting in the carrier...but not pressed in yet...









so, I will definitely put some oil on the inside of the oil seal where it rides on the crank.
and there are two paper gaskets for the carrier where it bolts to the engine, that I may put a thin film of RTV onto.

But , still trying to decide if i should put any RTV or equivalent type silicone onto the outside perimeter of the oil seal :confused2:

sorry if it seems like I'm being overly cautious here, but I really, really, really, dont want that oil seal to immediately start leaking once I get this thing back together again.
I've done main oil seals on cars before and had one or two leak immediately, so now I really take my time and make sure I do it correctly :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbatson

so I took some of the advice that I got from different people on the forums and used WD-40 to help the oil seal slide in, packed the backside of the seal with grease to keep the spring inside, used a block of wood and very, very carefully banged it in...little by little...to the depth that the original one was in
it all went in straight and true.



















used some emery cloth very, very carefully to take off some sharp metal on the edge of the crank where the oil seal slides over...









sharpened a little screwdriver in order to make a scraper that would fit in this tight area to scrape off the old gasket material









this is the inner paper gasket









this is the outer paper gasket









I was going to spread a little RTV onto the paper gaskets and install the oil seal with carrier, but found my old RTV tube had hardened up...so need to go get some in the morning

Once I put that back on, I can install the flex plate, and then the flywheel, then the clutch and pressure plate.

I'll keep ya posted :thThumbsU


----------



## mattbatson

install went pretty well...









all torqued on at 8ft lbs on the little 10mm bolts.

spread some motor oil on the inside of the oil seal to help it slide onto the crankshaft.

I went to install the flex plate and after cleaning the area some more noticed the freeze plug here is a little rusty.








another pic









this freeze plug is normally covered by the flexplate, meaning if it ever started leaking I would be separating the tractor again










do you guys think it is bad enough that I should do it now?
or not bad enough to worry about?

I hate to stall out when I'm getting some momentum, but want to do things now rather than later IF needed.
thx


----------



## Timmer

While it looks like surface rust, for your own piece of mind, I'd change it out. The parts cost is negligible in the big picture of things, but labor to get back to it is pretty extensive.


----------



## mattbatson

thx for the advice on the freeze plug...

I do have another little problem also...
In my factory kubota service manual it speaks of a metal shim or gasket, in the shape of a circle, that the 5 flywheel bolts go through when bolting on the flywheel.
It had been a month or so since I had pulled the flywheel, and I didnt remember removing such a thing.
I know for a fact that this shim/gasket didnt go on the outside of the flywheel, as I had pictures from pulling it off.
so that would mean that it would have to be on the inside, between the crank and the flywheel.
So, after searching the garage and coming up empty, I went to the dealer to order it up.
The dealer couldnt find it anywhere in the schematics on the computer. I looked over his shoulder and sure enough there isnt anything there on the parts breakdown?

Does anyone have any first hand knowledge about this ?

Should I just bolt the flywheel up and call it a day?

I'll take a picture of the service manual instructions and post them up...in about an hour or two
thx


----------



## mattbatson

okay, so the flex plate is on...









and then the flywheel went on without a hitch...blue loctite on the bolts










but then I checked the manual to see if I missed anything AFTER I installed everything :drunkie:



















as you can see they mention some sort of flywheel washer, and it would seem to indicate it is steel.

but again, went to the dealer, and they showed nothing of the sort on their schematic's.


----------



## Timmer

Any update?


----------



## mattbatson

Hey,
I have been so busy. In fact, I'm putting a new clutch into the wife's daily driver as we speak. She has been driving our third vehicle while I do the rear main oil seal, pilot bearing, and I'm doing the transmission output shaft seals while I'm in there.

I do have the flywheel and clutch/pressure plate on the tractor, but otherwise it has stalled out for a few weeks now.

I should be back in it hot and heavy in a week! Bye


----------



## profnohair

Did you give up?


----------



## mattbatson

profnohair said:


> Did you give up?


got notification on my gmail, so figured I'd come say hi 

I've been busy with other stuff, mostly car stuff, which takes precedence since it is necessary for going places....

anywho, part of it is motivation to go out there at the end of a long day and work rather than sit in front of the TV, lol

I'm gearing up for it though...
I'll post up with progress soon


----------



## Timmer

mattbatson said:


> got notification on my gmail, so figured I'd come say hi
> 
> I've been busy with other stuff, mostly car stuff, which takes precedence since it is necessary for going places....
> 
> anywho, part of it is motivation to go out there at the end of a long day and work rather than sit in front of the TV, lol
> 
> I'm gearing up for it though...
> I'll post up with progress soon


Any updates? This has been a favorite thread on this site. I really appreciate what you've done to resurrect this tractor.

Tim


----------



## mattbatson

Timmer said:


> Any updates? This has been a favorite thread on this site. I really appreciate what you've done to resurrect this tractor.
> 
> Tim


I actually have been working on it, little by little, but havent been keeping up with the updates here or with pictures

I think I've finally got my second wind, so lets see how long I can keep it going here....

below is a shot of the new trans tunnel installed/connected up to the rear diff










here is a pic of my safety wire on the roll pins inside the tunnel









below is a shot of the new stickers applied 










here is the new clutch release bearing...I'm actually still looking into how it goes on, as there doesnt seem to be anything securing it (which is what I'm used to with automobiles)...like it just rests on that shaft...the manual doesnt describe it well at all










here is just an overview shot...the tractor is really close to being whole again


----------



## BillOH

*Great Job...*

Hi mattbatson! Just found your thread and started looking at this forum, since I'm considering getting a small Kubota in the next year or so. Your initial "problem" sort of scared me but will probably be buying locally since we have so many dealers in the area and can check it over before laying the cash down. You've given me one more thing to look for. I'm not sure I would have been so patient with the auction house, hopefully it was a good deal in the beginning.

Thanks for sharing your trouble and triumph. Looks like a quality rebuild you've got going.


----------



## mattbatson

BillOH said:


> Hi mattbatson! Just found your thread and started looking at this forum, since I'm considering getting a small Kubota in the next year or so. Your initial "problem" sort of scared me but will probably be buying locally since we have so many dealers in the area and can check it over before laying the cash down. You've given me one more thing to look for. I'm not sure I would have been so patient with the auction house, hopefully it was a good deal in the beginning.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trouble and triumph. Looks like a quality rebuild you've got going.



we paid 4000 for it, and I will certainly have another couple of grand in it (not counting my time of course, ha ha)
so still not horrible, but not something I would wish on anyone either

here is what you need to make certain of...if there is an FEL on it, make certain that there is a brace/frame support running from the front to the back to distribute the stress.
otherwise, the clutch/trans tunnel and those 10 or so bolts on the bellhousing are taking all of the stresses from using that FEL.

Mine didnt have one.

I am doing a track event with my street car this weekend and have been busy putting on racing pads and rotors for the event...but plan to do more updates by sunday

peace


----------



## mattbatson

oh, and one other small piece of advice...

take it or leave it of course, ha ha

I would have paid a tractor mechanic a couple hundred or so to do a thorough inspection before buying...in the grand scheme of things, a couple hundred is chump change and the headache it can prevent in the future is worth it.

especially with an out of state purchase like the one I did...I should have looked up the local dealer and asked to speak with a mechanic and arranged something.

lesson learned


----------



## BillOH

*good advise...*

Should have, would have, could have... but what's done is done. And look at all the fun you are having now! I think you'll have more confidence in the tractor now that you know it's rebuilt properly and you've increased the resale value tremendously, should you ever get to that point of wanting something newer or bigger.

Thanks for passing that bit of advise along, wouldn't have thought of that. Looking forward to seeing more of your progress on it.


----------

